# Do I have enough Food for everyone.



## lspilot82 (Jul 5, 2011)

My 4th of July party ended up getting canceled due to a friend having emergency surgery so now I have a uncooked butt and some chicken legs I have to get rid of.

Anyway I was thinking about cooking it for my class at school. All the food would be for is a quick little lunch and not to gorge out on so Im wondering if I have enough food for everyone. There are 20 people including staff here. Wheres what I have to work with.

5LB butt pulled

22 chicken legs

Wicked baked beans

Potato salad.

I think if everyone has a chicken leg and a sandwich it will be enough with the sides. Plus there is a couple here that dont eat pork. I think its cutting it close but thats what I have to work with. I do not have the funds to go buy any more supplies....what do you guys think.


----------



## otter (Jul 5, 2011)

You should have a plenty for all . Especially a class of students


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like it will work to me.


----------



## lspilot82 (Jul 5, 2011)

otter said:


> You should have a plenty for all . Especially a class of students




Well its a class of adult students...lol. Still should be good you guys think?


----------



## otter (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you will be fine as long as it isn't a half day affair LOL


----------



## lspilot82 (Jul 5, 2011)

otter said:


> I think you will be fine as long as it isn't a half day affair LOL




Nope we only getting a hour lunch. Im making the pulled pork tonight as well as the tater salad and will reheat the pulled pork tomorrow on the gas grill here at school. In the morning I'm going to wake up early and do the baked beans and chicken and then bring the chicken back up to temp right before lunch. I hope it all works out.


----------



## otter (Jul 5, 2011)

You should be fine with that .... Sounds like a plan !!! Just dont over sleep LOL


----------



## lspilot82 (Jul 5, 2011)

otter said:


> You should be fine with that .... Sounds like a plan !!! Just dont over sleep LOL




Nah I won't. I have to be at school at 8am so ill wake up at 515 have the chicken in by 530 and out and ready by 7 or 715. I smoked a couple legs yesterday to gauge the time since I never cooked legs before and they took just over an hour.


----------



## otter (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like you got a plan then I'm sure things will go well for you and congrats in advance .. need Q-view with this you know lol


----------



## lspilot82 (Jul 5, 2011)

otter said:


> Sounds like you got a plan then I'm sure things will go well for you and congrats in advance .. need Q-view with this you know lol




Ahh...figures. I'll see if I can get some Q-View going for you guys.


----------



## otter (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   LOL  Luck I Know You WILL DO WELL


----------



## flutterbye1 (Jul 5, 2011)

You should be just fine, plus with you bring food for your students I think they will be very happy.. Like you said its not a feast...  Happy smoking and enjoy


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 5, 2011)

What time is lunch?


----------



## lspilot82 (Jul 5, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> What time is lunch?




Tomorrow at noon. Eastern Standard Time....lol


----------

